# Eternal justification



## Mayflower (Jul 15, 2006)

Iam just started to studying eternal justification. 

I know that theologions like : John Gill, John Brine, Herman Hoeksema en Abraham Kuyper hold to this view.

Are there members on this board who hold to this view ?

Does anyone know more reformerd theologions who hold to this view ?

Are there those who view this as an error ? If so, why ?

Links:
http://members.aol.com/gregscv/brine.htm
http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink/akjust2.htm
http://www.pristinegrace.org/media.php?id=354


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 15, 2006)

Ralph,

This was discussed very recently here. And in summary, no, it has never been a part of orthodox Reformed doctrine, and has many problems attached to it regarding our sin and salvation, and even faith and works.


----------



## JM (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the links, I think I'd fall into step with Gill, Brine, Hoeksema and Kuyper...and no, I'm not a hyper-Calvinist! In terms of how we see our justification, it takes place in time. In terms of how God views our justification, He elected His people and knows His people, God also knows that our justification is a done deal. Like a timeline with a start and finish, we only see what takes place between these two points, God see all of it and exists outside of time. 

For me, it's a non-issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

